# return to castle wolfenstein



## Sovok (5. Januar 2002)

hab jetzt rtcw unter linux zum laufen gebracht aber 2-3 fps sin nich gerade perfekt zum zocken

weiß einer wo es voodoo 3 treiber für linux gibt?
oder irgendne opengl emulation bzw. was ähnliches


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Januar 2002)

http://www.hut.fi/~hmallat/linux/3dfx.html
http://v3tv.sourceforge.net/

Das sind die einzigen interessanten Links die ich gefunden habe. Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur raten bei SourceForge.net mal alles zu durchstöbern oder http://www.google.de/search?q=voodoo3+linux&hl=de&meta= zu benutzen.


----------



## smooph (5. Februar 2002)

;-]


----------

